# Husqavarna makes Ariens, how similar? Ariens specs?



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ariens owns Ariens but their snowblowers are made by Husqavarna. Are they made to Ariens design and specifications?

How similar is Ariens to Husqavarna? Parts interchangeability?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Are you positive ? Sounds surprising - to me, anyways.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

To my knowledge Ariens makes Ariens, not made by Husqvarna.....


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

According to "todaysmower.com" Husqvarna manufactures Ariens lawn tractors. I'm not sure about their snow blowers.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Jae0 said:


> According to "todaysmower.com" Husqvarna manufactures Ariens lawn tractors. I'm not sure about their snow blowers.


I do not know about Ariens tractors, but Ariens snowblowers (to my knowledge) are made by Ariens at their plant (except for their engines).


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I Googled "Who makes Ariens snowblowers" and Husqavarna came up.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Ariens snowblowers have never been made by Husqvarna.
Ariens snowblowers are made by Ariens.

Husqvarna snowblowers have never been made by Ariens.
Husqvarna snowblowers are made by Husqvarna.

There is a Husqvarna/Ariens relationship when it comes to mowers and tractors, but not snowblowers.

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I Googled "Who makes Ariens snowblowers" and Husqavarna came up.


Where are you seeing it? I tried googling it too, and I cant repeat your results.

Scot


----------



## Fan (Jun 1, 2017)

Does anyone know which year Ariens ST824 with serial number 032279 was made? Or is there a place to look up such information?


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Ariens owns Ariens but their snowblowers are made by Husqavarna. Are they made to Ariens design and specifications?
> 
> How similar is Ariens to Husqavarna? Parts interchangeability?


I can't believe you said that! You haven't been paying attention my friend!

:signlol::signlol::signlol:


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

sscotsman said:


> Where are you seeing it? I tried googling it too, and I cant repeat your results.
> 
> Scot


I Googled it yesterday and it came up on Today's Mowers. I Googled it today, turned several pages, and could not find it. What I did find, Today's Mowers says Husqavarna makes Ariens mowers and lawn tractors. Possibly I was confused by that.

I started this search because I was curious with so much consolidation I wondered if Ariens still made them. Evidently they do.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Well I asked Ariens and this was their response: Ryan, yes all of our current products we offer today are built by us in our Brillion, WI or Auburn, NE facility in the United States. The Razor walk-behind lawn mower you are referring to is manufactured by us. (You can feel better about using it now!)


----------

